# soca or "socko"



## ProgrammerInTraining (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't been in the industry as long as most and I never figured out why some people call a socapex cable "socko", I've worked with other crews and some do call it "soca" which I understand. is this just a california thing or does everyone call it like that?


----------



## rochem (Aug 8, 2011)

As far as I know, "socko" isn't a shortened version of something, it's just an alternative to "soca". If I had to guess, I'd say it's because "soca" doesn't contain very strong syllables, and could easily be confused with something else? I don't really know. But what I do know is that "soca", "socko", "veam", "mult", "multi", and probably some others I'm forgetting are used interchangeably all the time, even by the same person. Technically, Socapex is a brand name that has become associated with a product (like Leko or Kleenex), so some variation of "Multi Cable" would probably be the most PC name to call it.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 8, 2011)

I hear "socko" 95% of the time and it's the term I use. And it's usually multi the rest of the time, I think I've heard someone call it soca once or twice at the most.


----------



## Van (Aug 8, 2011)

SOCA is the correct term. It is an acronym for the French group that invented it. Somewhere on here I posted the actual Name and the context from an Email I recieved after extensive searching. As for someone calling it 'Socko' all I can say is; " Hey, Some people juggle Geese."


----------



## chausman (Aug 8, 2011)

Van said:


> SOCA is the correct term. It is an acronym for the French group that invented it. Somewhere on here I posted the actual Name and the context from an Email I recieved after extensive searching. As for someone calling it 'Socko' all I can say is; " Hey, Some people juggle Geese."


 
From the wiki,

> The origin of Socapex (which is a french name) is :SOC.iété AP.plication et EX.ploitation du procédé ponsautl



Still trying to find the original post.


----------



## tyler.martin (Aug 9, 2011)

I've only ever heard "Socko" when working with American Techs. Up here I've only ever heard "Soca" and Multipin.


----------



## Van (Aug 9, 2011)

martinty said:


> I've only ever heard "Socko" when working with American Techs. Up here I've only ever heard "Soca" and Multipin.


 
That is beacuase you have so many French speakers, Non ? 
< I said that in my Best Maurice Chevalier Voice.>


----------



## Sony (Aug 9, 2011)

I usually pronounce it and hear it pronounced as soco (so-co) around here. But I have heard all three variations at different times.


----------



## shiben (Aug 9, 2011)

Almost exclusively, Sacko or mult, never anything else. At least where I work...


----------



## bishopthomas (Aug 9, 2011)

This seems like a poll thread. I (and everyone I know) say "socko" (which I would spell as "soco").


----------



## JD (Aug 9, 2011)

Sony said:


> I usually pronounce it and hear it pronounced as soco (so-co) around here. But I have heard all three variations at different times.


 

Yes, the "so-co" slur is the variation I hear the most, and have ended up adopting it myself. I think it's regional pronunciation variations. (And how drunk the roadie was that you first heard it from!)


----------



## erosing (Aug 9, 2011)

Multi, soca, soco (so-co) are the big three for me, and it completely depends on the crowd I'm with.


----------



## Lotos (Aug 9, 2011)

martinty said:


> I've only ever heard "Socko" when working with American Techs. Up here I've only ever heard "Soca" and Multipin.


 
Same out here in Ontario... 'Soca' is pretty much all you hear... Unless you're working with more vulgar mouthed techs, then it may also be horse c**k, and the like.


----------



## echnaret (Aug 10, 2011)

"Socko" is mainly what I hear it called. I didn't know it was actually called "socaplex" until I tried looking it up online to price it out.


----------



## tyler.martin (Aug 10, 2011)

> Unless you're working with more vulgar mouthed techs, then it may also be horse c**k, and the like.



For us out west that is usually a 4/0 Feeder Loom


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 10, 2011)

martinty said:


> For us out west that is usually a 4/0 Feeder Loom.


We've already been there: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...w-real-name-horse-rooster-donkey-richard.html .

Also, we found out that a feeder loom is bad here: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/23452-hodding-feeder.html .
-----

echnaret said:


> ... I didn't know it was actually called "socaplex" until ...


Guess what? It never was, and still isn't. People who add an "L" are readily dismissed due to their ignorance.
-----
I had a graduate of a prominent Boston theatre school tell me, "Everyone at my college called it "soak".


----------



## jstandfast (Aug 10, 2011)

I think in a way we've a generational thing going here. No way anyone who ever handled a 100' stick of 12/37 Pyle National Multi is ever going to call
ANY piece of 19 pin cable "horse c**k". And isn't funny that we call it all socapex when so little of it really is anymore?


----------



## JD (Aug 10, 2011)

jstandfast said:


> I think in a way we've a generational thing going here. No way anyone who ever handled a 100' stick of 12/37 Pyle National Multi is ever going to call
> ANY piece of 19 pin cable "horse c**k". And isn't funny that we call it all socapex when so little of it really is anymore?


 
Like calling a copy a "xerox", or a tissue a "Kleenex." We are stuck with it.

As for the 12/37..... I remember it, and not in a fond way!


----------



## Gern (Aug 10, 2011)

jstandfast said:


> I think in a way we've a generational thing going here. No way anyone who ever handled a 100' stick of 12/37 Pyle National Multi is ever going to call
> ANY piece of 19 pin cable "horse c**k". And isn't funny that we call it all socapex when so little of it really is anymore?


 
Yep, like Kleenex, Crescent wrench. I'm happier with concert rolling racks giving me double outputs so I can put the first multi one on the top row, the second below on the bottom and alternate, so I don't scrap knuckles.
I did a show using 2 stages and production 'couldn't' afford dedicated dimmer racks for each stage. When they did a stage move, I spent 20 minutes re-patching multi tails.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 10, 2011)

jstandfast said:


> ...And isn't funny that we call it all socapex when so little of it really is anymore?


No more funny than most separable, single-pole connectors today are not Cam-Lok, and never are parallel blade, U-ground connectors Edison, (in fact would more accurately be called Hubbell, but this would cause confusion with Twist-Lock). Same with Bates plugs.

In fact, I dare say, any time a brand name is used in our industry, there's at least a 50/50 chance that the product in question will not be made by that manufacturer. And that's the real McCoy.

EDIT: I forgot the two most famous examples: today there's a zero percent chance of actually getting Marley or Masonite.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 10, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> And that's the real McCoy.


 
I prefer  this McCoy.


----------



## Gern (Aug 10, 2011)

My current Dir. of Photography is a real Hatfield!


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 11, 2011)

And then for the real old guys The Real McCoys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Around here we call it Soco, must be a regional thing.


----------

